# what can u feed to diabolica?



## Joe (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm just wondering if u can feed crickets and roaches to diabolica that r too big for fruit flies, since where they're from they have to eat non flying insects from time to time right? let me know what u guys think  

Joe


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

well, I have fed mine on crix no problem. Havent tried roaches..

although, I opened some windows around my house on the upper floor today, and ther were loads of flies nesting in between the window frame, and the main frame!

Chucked these in for the lil Idolos, and they loved em  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 28, 2005)

too big for fruit flys by much? curly wing flies are bit bigger than fruits


----------



## Joe (Oct 28, 2005)

if i feed them crix and roaches, would that harmd their breeding cycle?

Joe


----------



## Ian (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah...I think when adult it does bad to the chemicals that produce the foam on the ootheca. Not entirely sure though...I have just been advised otherwise  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 28, 2005)

Plenty of flying insects in the diet, moth, butterfly etc and you'll be just fine.


----------

